# Stoudemire ROY



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

MY new upcoming fav. player right here..
Congrats Amare
http://www.nba.com/suns/news/johnson_ktar_030423.html


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

I knew he was gonna get it !


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

CONGRATS TO AMARE'


Did you hear that he was the first High Schooler to EVER win ROY? 

The sky is the limit for this kid. He reminds me of what the League was once about: hard work, hunger and a love for the game, moreso than the money. BUT, we all know THAT will change. (I can only hope not and that he is truly from the old school.)


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> CONGRATS TO AMARE'
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know that


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I didn't even think about how he was the first highschooler to win it..


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> CONGRATS TO AMARE'
> 
> 
> ...


Yes HE is awesome. I'm very glad he won over Yao. BUT... $$$ is an issue to him already. He and his mother fired his agent and got into a little tiff w/ shoe companies a couple of months ago. Amare's camp wanted more $$ that was offered. Even though he recently signed a Nike contract, he was quoted as saying it's still not as much as Lebron James "outrageous" figures. Money IS effecting him but he still plays like a grown *** man! :clap:


----------



## kapatain_drifter (Apr 28, 2003)

Amare's a beast! i think yao did deserve it though, but i would be happy with any of these 2 winning it as long as caron butler or some poser like that doesn't win it.

the kids cocky, i would be too if i was roy straight outta high school.








:wbanana:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Congrats although I dont believe he deserved it


----------

